# Surviving the "snowstorm".



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

By now, everyone north of Ga. has had a good laugh at the 
Mongolian grade cluster copulation that 2" of snow caused us, so here is how I survived:

I got my kit together 2 days ahead of time:
A week's worth of water: CHECK.
A week's worth of food+: Double check.
A week's worth of wood..ran close, but CHECK.
Batteries and beer. CHECK.
And as per family tradition, axes and knives to sharpen, guns to clean, etc.
Single digit temperatures is what Popaw called "axe sharpening weather" because you had nothing else to do.. 
SO...
While Atlanta sent everyone home at the same time, causing total gridlock, 
I was at home waiting on the fallout.

While hundreds were stuck on I-75 in their cars in gridlock or in a ditch, I was stoking my fire and waiting to see if the power failed and sharpening an axe.

While the "last minute people" emptied store shelves, I ate baloney sandwiches and ravioli and swilled Mt. dew throwbacks.

While the REALLY slow ones went hungry/cold, I made stew on my wood stove and oiled my hunting rifles and listened to my shortwave and surfed the web.

While hundreds awaited rescue in their stuck cars or walked home, I propped my feet up and fiddled with my new computer.[Windows 7 sucks!]

My water did however freeze and I have to repair a few lines, I think I'll wait until I'm sure the single digit temperatures are over, the well isn't that far out back.I flush the toilet with a bucket and clean myself with warm water from the wash tub on the stove.some people would go nuts without running water, I'm already nuts.:teehee: so no problem.

I remember the blizzard of 93'..this was a walk in the park! During that one, I was even BETTER prepared.I missed the T.V shows however.NOW I don't have a T.V LMAO

SO..how'd this little "dry run" work out for everyone?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Officially we got 1.5" today, but I know I cleared about 2.5-3" off my driveway this morning. We've got about a foot or so in the fields, but really nothing is shut down. We had a bit of a gridlock a week ago when it started snowing again, but unfortunately, I was stuck in it. We don't shut down for anything less than 2 feet normally.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

So the weather we have for 6 months of the year creates a disaster where people aren't used to it. If it gets above 0*f here it feels pretty decent this year, worked outside all day today, I don't think it got above 3*f , at about 20*f below we start complaining especially if it is windy. 

Now summer is another story, 80*f is unbearable heat


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

2 inches a snow caused all that eh? Dang, round these parts ya sweep off the deck an stop fer donuts on the way ta work! 

Single digit temps be fer sharpenin yer ax eh? I'd have it wore clean through the handle by this here time buddy! 

Yeah I know, Yall ain't used ta it down there. But thin a everthin ya gotta practice during this!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Well let's see, had a fire going in the fireplace just in case the power went out (never did), had supper ready just to reheat, went outside with my grandson then came in and called his mom and told her to come on home from work. Everyone was at home, watching movies or playing in the playroom and watching it snow. 
While it was snowing I tried to think of anything I needed from the store, it was a good feeling when I couldn't. 
We watched on TV as the chaos unfolded and to be honest it was better than a movie. 

I have never been a part of any "blizzard", snow storm or ice storm here, because I always knew to stay home when they called for a snowflake. I've seen the drivers here! When they hit those overpasses, they come sliding back down...going to be interesting to see how they handle this in their future planning. 

But I did get an appreciation for the GHB during this storm and so did a lot of others. This week on the news the reporter mentioned three "Survival Stores" that were in the Atlanta area and how much their business had picked up not only during this storm but in the last year or so. He said there were more people preparing for disasters that ever before!!! Some were talking about everything they were going to put in their trunks for emergency's and things they were getting for their homes too.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Its amazing how a little weather change and people lose their minds. And also how people think having a 4x4 means that ice doesnt matter. 4x4, 6x6 or 8x8 no matter how many wheels you have if there is ice and no traction you slip n slide away. With trucks its important to have a set of tire chains because they bite into the ice for traction. For cars get a set of tire cables for the same reason. How hard is it to leave a few bottles of water and a bag of trail mix in the trunk?? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I watched the Atlanta Apocalypse with great interest, as we went thru something similar in '05 in Raleigh, NC. 1/2" of snow on warm roads caused a complete icing of the 440 beltline. People ran out of gas & just left their cars in the road. A girl I worked with told me her 20 min commute took her 8 hours to get home. 

I didn't work that day but DH did. His truck over-heated in the traffic & he made it into the parking lot of a KFC. He had just enough minutes on his cell phone to call me & tell me where he was. (Did he have so much as a blanket in his truck? Of course not.) Since he is disabled, I called the Raleigh PD & they sent a car to pick him up & drop him off at a hotel about 11pm. (Oh, & just to finish off a perfect day, someone broke into his truck & stole all his tools.) :brickwall:

Now his truck has a BOB with a blanket, folding stove, & water. My car has a BOB, sleeping bag, blanket, water, & even a folding chair.

I wonder how many of the Atlantans be stocking their cars now...?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Here in Nebraska when we get 2 inches of snow we just call it Wednesday.

I do slow down on the interstate from 80 mph to 70 mph.

I can not in any way understand why Atlanta had as much trouble has they did for a few inches of snow.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been trying to keep bottled water in the cars. My wife and daughters keep drinking it and not replacing it. I was able to point at the TV screen and say "THIS IS WHY I WANT WATER IN THE CARS!"

They went to Costco and got a bunch of water and now the problem seems to be solved.

Thanks Atlanta!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

UncleJoe said:


> They just don't have the gear to move snow the way the snowbelt states do. Around here a 2" snow means pretreating the roads so it melts as soon it hits. Down south it's an emergency. At 4-6" our schools have a 2 hour delay. Over 6" and school is usually cancelled.
> 
> Without the trucks and materials they have no way to deal with it. And I would guess that not many municipalities are willing to make that kind of investment for the once every 4-5 year event.


Virtually no one has snow tires either.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> Virtually no one has snow tires either.


I haven't had snow tires in 20 years. I use the same tires all year around.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

This morning I had to walk outside, stretch a little, and grab the broom and sweep all that sunshine off my front walk. Grueling job, but someone's gotta do it!

The only snowplow in the county is stationed on Mt. Charleston at about 9000 feet. We get a snow that sticks about once every 10 years. And yes, folks are crazy unprepared for it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I was stuck in the fiasco of '05 in Raleigh, what a frigging mess. The issue was even though it was only 1/4" of snow the temp was juuuust right and it all turned to ice. A couple accidents shut down 440 (where I was at the time) and with traffic backed up and stuck there was no way to get to them to tow. 11 3/4 hours for my 30 minute commute.

I was in good shape in my little car. Had a 5-gallon pail, just in case, water, snacks, 3/4 tank of gas and more then enough magazines to read or use to start a fire. I was more worried about the puppy being home alone that long than how I would fare. She did fine BTW.

For the latest storm mentioned, I stayed at home for 5 days. Took lots of naps, read, surfed and played with the pup in the woods.

We are expected to have another round on Tuesday or Wed of this week, I'll be doing the same. I am already stocked on the essentials but WILL be making an emergency panic shopping trip on Monday afternoon. Last storm I had visions of cookies all the time, a cookie and a nice glass of milk. I will be buying a dozen cookies in preparation! Of course this weekend will be verification day, check water and sip to verify. Maybe refill some that are a few years old from the well. I still have a great stock of crackers and cheese from the last storm so good to go there. Making sure all batteries like the laptop and cell are always on the charger, that kind of thing.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Woody: Don't ferget puppy treats!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

She is a black lab so EVERYTHING is considered a treat to her. Last trip to dig carrots she was drooling, watching me. If nothing else, she can share a cookie or two with me, she has been good lately.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

What snowstorm?

There was a snowstorm?

We only got about 8 inches of flurries around here....


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Toffee
We don't shut down for anything less than 2 feet normally.
__________________
Tirediron
So the weather we have for 6 months of the year creates a disaster where people aren't used to it.

OldCoot
2 inches a snow caused all that eh? Dang, round these parts ya sweep off the deck an stop fer donuts on the way ta work!

Tweto
Here in Nebraska when we get 2 inches of snow we just call it Wednesday.

outpost
What snowstorm?

There was a snowstorm?

We only got about 8 inches of flurries around here
*

Snow storm? We didn't have a snow storm, the snow melted when it first began then froze on the pavement. Then we had a little snow on top. Everyone thinks SNOW....until they get on the roads and SURPRISE! THAT was the problem, GA natives have been there before, all the "people who wouldn't let a little snow stop them" (and snow probably wouldn't) started sliding when their tires found the ice under that light covering of snow. Sliding into others, off the road, trucks jack knifed and running out of gas.
Then, we have a lot of people from other countries that do not drive like we do. (I said that nicely didn't I?)

All the old timers are dead and gone and a lot of blind leading the blind left behind running this city.
The roads should have been better prepped, the majority of our interchanges are so high in the air you can see what people in airplanes are having for lunch. These freeze first and stay frozen. 
Then too many people...on a regular day we have so many people on the roads it takes me over thirty minutes to go 7 miles to the mall. To make matters worse, every business and school let out at the same time! People don't work around the corner here, some drive an hour to work and that's on a good day. 
Don't want to forget the chains...growing up, we always had a set that was kept in the trunk.
Then...failure to heed the forecasters warning and we were warned! 
This should have never played out this way, I'm very dissappointed in this city I have called home for 65 years.
*


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Dixie said:


> Snow storm? We didn't have a snow storm, the snow melted when it first began then froze on the pavement. Then we had a little snow on top. Everyone thinks SNOW....until they get on the roads and SURPRISE! THAT was the problem, GA natives have been there before, all the "people who wouldn't let a little snow stop them" (and snow probably wouldn't) started sliding when their tires found the ice under that light covering of snow. Sliding into others, off the road, trucks jack knifed and running out of gas.
> Then, we have a lot of people from other countries that do not drive like we do. (I said that nicely didn't I?)
> 
> All the old timers are dead and gone and a lot of blind leading the blind left behind running this city.
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head Dixie. What it essentially boils down to is that folks weren't paying attention.

That "ice-under-the-snow" thing you were talking about happens on a regular basis around here.... and yup, even up here in the cold country, part of learning to deal with the weather is learning when NOT to venture forth. Sometimes, you just have to let things get better before messing with it.

Even here though, most of us have a basic mantra... stay in the first storm, so the idiots rid the roads of themselves.

SLOW THE HELL DOWN and Pay attention.... Pay attention.... pay attention..... Nobody seems to pay attention...

-regards


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I don't see what the big deal was. The night of the snow and Ice I drove down to 285 and 75 (traffic epicenter) and back at midnight. I had no problem.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

We wound up with about 3" just north of Cleveland (GA). Like Magus, I was inside propped in the recliner by the time it started. 
Like the old saying goes- Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it. We had a very similar event in '82 (called SnowJam '82) where the weather service and local tv/radio stations all started about 10 am telling folks to go home NOW. Did anyone listen? Ummmmmm..... NO. :rofl:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Round 2 on the way.  3-5" forecast for our area. Not as much for Big A but they are calling for up to 1/4" of ice in the metro area.  The wife and I are near the Mall of Georgia baby-sitting our grandson today and tomorrow. We may try to sneak back home tomorrow afternoon, conditions permitting.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

All these snow storms hitting everybody east of us haven't left us with much measurable snow at all. At the moment we have about 2 maybe 3 inches on the ground. Not nearly enough for the dry and cracked ground!! It's "snot-freezing-in-your-nose" cold, though. Woke up to -20 this morning and now it's a balmy -15. Nice and toasty 72 in the house. Thank you wood stove, thank you!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like part 2 is incoming.
Promises to be a bit more "entertaining" snow and ice wise..so let's see:
Food, water, WOOD etc..CHECK.
Bloody Mary, in hand and frosty.
45 on hip and full of hydroshocks. CHECK.
Finger foods and chips, CHECK.
All cats, present and accounted for and on my bed sleeping..Missing one, but he'll come home sooner or later.
Batteries n radios an everything charged, CHECK.
Case of beer, carton of smokes, vodka, CHECK.
Let the party begin!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I KNEW I forgot something! No celery sticks for the Bloody Mary's. I might have to rough this storm out.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> All these snow storms hitting everybody east of us haven't left us with much measurable snow at all. At the moment we have about 2 maybe 3 inches on the ground. Not nearly enough for the dry and cracked ground!! It's "snot-freezing-in-your-nose" cold, though. Woke up to -20 this morning and now it's a balmy -15. Nice and toasty 72 in the house. Thank you wood stove, thank you!


We got bout a foot maybe a bit more on the ground. But just like yall, danged ifin it ain't been brutally cold all bloody winter! I thin we set a new record fer number a below zero days. I'm sure nough tired a workin in this cold.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Got 8" of snow yesterday and we have warmed up 56 degrees this past week...our high today was 20 degrees..the highest in 10 tens..been nice to be above zero the last couple of days, making working outside comfortable.

Everyone went to school and work and shopping...

we don't worry about ice... just adds to the layer we have been on since November...


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I don't see what the big deal was. The night of the snow and Ice I drove down to 285 and 75 (traffic epicenter) and back at midnight. I had no problem.


*All the tractor trailers had the roads blocked, no one could get up there to mess those roads up.  :2thumb:*


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

TimB said:


> We wound up with about 3" just north of Cleveland (GA). Like Magus, I was inside propped in the recliner by the time it started.
> Like the old saying goes- Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it. We had a very similar event in '82 (called SnowJam '82) where the weather service and local tv/radio stations all started about 10 am telling folks to go home NOW. Did anyone listen? Ummmmmm..... NO. :rofl:


*Yep, so true. I went up there a few weeks ago and checked the cabin ...it's still standing. We'll open it up about the first week in April, sure hope the pipes have not burst*.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

TimB said:


> Round 2 on the way.  3-5" forecast for our area. Not as much for Big A but they are calling for up to 1/4" of ice in the metro area.  The wife and I are near the Mall of Georgia baby-sitting our grandson today and tomorrow. We may try to sneak back home tomorrow afternoon, conditions permitting.


*Yes. They are calling for two systems to come through. Wed will be ice. I went to Target today to get a new game for the grandson and with the Publix just next door, I thought I would just check it out. It was a mad house! People reaching around you to get items that you are looking at, one bagger said they were getting low on shopping carts and someone came in a took the customers bag out and laid it on the counter then took his cart. He had bought a case of beer and I thought, if that had been Magus, the guy would have been IN that cart. lol
I had a good time watching eveyone, then it dawned on me. If the "S" ever htf for real, it would be 100 times worse than this. That was a sobering thought...not a nice thought at all! I'm going to have to rethink this bugging in all over....there's just too many people here. *


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Atlanta would not be ready if they brought the snow in trucks!

After having spent 9 years in Alaska, I used to joke about Tennessee that school was closed because someone dropped an ice cube tray.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Dixie said:


> *Yep, so true. I went up there a few weeks ago and checked the cabin ...it's still standing. We'll open it up about the first week in April, sure hope the pipes have not burst*.


Hope your pipes are good to go. :chilly: Been a lot of them burst after the 0* we had several weeks ago.
The wife stopped by Walmart to pick up a couple of things for supper (son was coming over and wanted a specific dish  ) and said it was a madhouse there also. But then it's been that way around here for as long as I can remember. Mention the "S" word and folks go crazy. When our son was in HS he worked at Publix. He said it really was true that the first thing they would sell out of was milk and bread. :scratch I guess folks had already stocked up on peanut butter and wanted milk and bread to go with it. :laugh:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> 2 inches a snow caused all that eh? ...


For 2" of snow I don't even bother putting the truck into 4 wheel drive!

Daughter lived in California for a few years. She said Driver's went nuts and didn't know how to drive.....in a brief rain shower!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Right now, I'm looking at 4" out there easy, more to come tonight.
this could get interesting fast!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Had a few wet flurries last night around 7:30. Today it all south of us.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

we get over 4 feet at a time and the schools don't even close here.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> For 2" of snow I don't even bother putting the truck into 4 wheel drive!
> 
> Daughter lived in California for a few years. She said Driver's went nuts and didn't know how to drive.....in a brief rain shower!


When I working in Calif. I found that the roads, due to the amount of usage and leaking oil from cars, ect. turned into an ice stating ring when it first began to rain. It seemed that the most accidents happened then. The oil mixed with the water was too much for the average driver... :dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Magus: Yall should cam cord it. Could be interestin ta watch. Ya know, bowl popcorn an a cold one while watchin the zoo!


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Our test started today, we had a little bit of snow a few weeks ago when Atlanta went crazy but it just dusted us. The stuff we are going through right now is going to be interesting ...the unprepared have already cleared out the stores of Bread and Milk lol its some kind of Southern Tradition, first snow flake and you have to go buy out the stores of Bread and Milk, however if we get ICE this week it will get ugly.......so all you Yankees that are use to the snow and ice get ready to start making fun of us....and its ok we are making fun of ourselves lol


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

One of my favorite things to do is go shopping while others are in panic mode. It really is just like an all the pictures you see, store bread and milk shelves are EMPTY! I always wonder what folks will do with 4 gallons of milk and 6 loaves of bread if nothing happens or they loose electricity.

Rawhide, I'm just north of Raleigh and didn't see flake one of snow today. Last night, around 7:30 we had 15 minutes of wet flakes, but nothing stuck.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Hang on Woody, it maybe coming your way. They are now calling it a catastrophic storm.

Eli Jacks, a meteorologist with National Weather Service, said forecasters use words like "catastrophic" sparingly.
"Sometimes we want to tell them, 'Hey, listen, this warning is different. This is really extremely dangerous and it doesn't happen very often,'" Jacks said.
This kind of language was first used in May 1999 for a tornado in Moore, Okla. Forecasters called it a "tornado emergency" to make sure the public knew it was not a typical tornado.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Heck we call a storm like that Thursday! 

Now when it gets above 85° then we are in an extremely severe catastrophic drought. Even if it only lasts an hour.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

TimB said:


> When our son was in HS he worked at Publix. He said it really was true that the first thing they would sell out of was milk and bread. :scratch I guess folks had already stocked up on peanut butter and wanted milk and bread to go with it. :laugh:


I always thought it was about french toast? :yummy:

I have very fond memories of the '93 blizzard. My family was well stocked with all kinds of food and entertainment. And before it became a total whiteout, my dad and I pulled out the skis and went all over the neighborhood. I was in college home from spring break at the time. We made a party of it, and watched the weather channel all day for entertainment. A meteorological Superbowl. Good times.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't been outside but we look to have at least 4" already since last night. Forecast is for 6-10" before it's done.  Fortunately (for us) the ice storm appears to be a lot further south now.  Hope the family we have down that way make it through OK.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The snowstorm that's hitting the south is a good reason to have an alternate heating source. If you don't have a fireplace you should have a kerosene heater. Around here I can buy kero at the pump at a farm supply store for $5 a gallon. I'd keep 10 gallons on hand for emergencies.

I have two heaters plus a spare. Our heat in the living room is turned down so much that it can be 57º to 59º in the morning. I light up both of them and the temp will go up 10º an hour. I remember one day when it was -20º and I only had the big heater going. It wasn't until noon that it got to be 70º in the living room.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Hang on Woody, it maybe coming your way. They are now calling it a catastrophic storm.


Started snowing at 1:00 PM here. Just a dusting on the ground so far.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I took at nap and when I awoke there it had snowed 2 inches. I'm waiting for the authorities to start cancelling events and to tell us to stay off the roads. So far I haven't heard anything!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

At 4:00 when I came in with the puppy, 4" officially at the Woodchuck ranch. Not huge flakes, small ones but coming down hard and fast. Have been watching the local news and traffic, pretty funny. I think I'll wait until it turns to freezing rain then make an emergency trip to the store.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Right now it is 1:23am, the power is out but we are running on our genny with electric heat and light running off the genny. There is lights on not far away so it is probably the transformer or a tree down on a line for our little subdivision, can't wait to move onto our property (34 acres) once our house is built!

We have about 6" of snow on the ground and the snow has seemed to stall right here on us in east TN. I live at about 2,000 feet in elevation so it does come down heavier here then say Knoxville that is 70 miles east/southeast of us. It is expected to continue snowing until 6am here so that would put us around the 8"-12" inch category before it is through. We have gas for the genny and bottled water and food we can cook, we are good!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

8" and still falling. Supposed to stay with us all day. 

Gave power, food, gas and nothing to do but spend time with E and Bub. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

we've got about 10 inches so far and it's still coming down. hubby plowed the driveway before he left for work ( hospital) so it won't be so much for when he gets home.
highway dept has already inform the local radio stations and law enforcement that they will be plowing ONLY the main roads for now. they can't keep up with it all. It's snowing inches and hour here. I just hope hubby makes it home today. He's been trapped at work before back in the 90's ( veteran's day storm).
I'll be hopping in the shower here directly and getting dressed in case I need to shovel out to the generator shed. Otherwise I'm just hanging out and reading. Might make some cocoa for a mid morning snack. Some soup for lunch and baked chicken for supper. What else can ya do? lol


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> I wonder how many of the Atlantans be stocking their cars now...?


Like most others, they'll think about it for a year, or two, tops. Then back to complacency.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Just lost power. Substation went out about 6 miles from us on a one lane road.... so we're gonna be without for at least the rest of the day prob even until Saturday. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

LincTex said:


> Like most others, they'll think about it for a year, or two, tops. Then back to complacency.


Keep your eye on Craigs's list!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> Just lost power. Substation went out about 6 miles from us on a one lane road.... so we're gonna be without for at least the rest of the day prob even until Saturday.


This is a REALLY crappy video (bad tech lesson to learn from)...but hey, it is an emergency, right?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Final tally for the second round at the Woodchuck ranch: 4" of snow with a slight layer of ice on it. We have more snow/rain coming in a few hours.

Fun story for those of you with canine companions. I have a 2 year old black lab, active little gal, American hunting stock she is. So, this morning we went out and she had a ball, running, rolling, digging... Basically being a lab pup. We went out around 6:00 (yes, I slept late) and came in after it was light out. The mutt was a mess. The ground here really does not freeze so there is wet red clay just below it. Anyway, we came in, I went to fix a bloody mary and she laid on the floor, next to the couch. A little bit later she disappeared, I figured to go in the bedroom to take a nap. A bit later I got to thinking... Did I make the bed, or are the covers still tossed to the side? I walked in and she was up on the pillow. I got the big tail wag and wriggle. I did not pull the cover over the bed.

The middle of the bed is a big, wet, red mess. The pillow is the same. When she saw me she rolled to her side as in, so, you need some room to join me? It is hard not to laugh. Glad I have a new pillow in the closet, can flip the mattress and change the sheets. Preps are not only about food and water. They can also be about preparing for living with a gross, disgusting little creature.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Almost 9" and updated forecast for the weekend shows another 6. We don't warm up for another week (60° on Wednesday!!)

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*It's Over! For us anyway, just a little wind and I hear the snow coming off the roof. We got another round this morning but it was just snow...no ice.

But I want to share something that has me totally excited! It maybe small, but I see it as a window and for those that have to prep solo, I think will appreciate it more. 
Some may remember that my hubby is not on board with my prepping. He's a "country boy" use to working and driving in the snow, contractor, retired Military and a degree in Geology. He never said a word when I had 15 packs of coffee, 9 bags of sugar, 8 cans of Crisco, etc. because they were neatly in the pantry. Now I have a "room" (approx. 5 x 10) full of totes and a set of shelves. He very seldom mentions it but when he does. he calls it "hoarding". 
Then comes this ice storm and I couldn't have planned what happened any better. 
He got up during the night so I got up to find out his problem. You know his background so he's not lacking in intelligence and this is the first time I have ever known him to express concern over something like this. In thinking back, it could be because our daughter and 3 yr old grandson were staying here.

Here's the dialog: 
Him:: you know they are saying the power will probably go out for several days.
Me: Yeah, I heard that too.
Him: I didn't get around to starting your generator. 
Me: Well, I have some 5 day coolers and totes. We can put the stuff on the back deck. 
Him: I think my radio will run on a battery and I have a couple of flashlights.
Me: That battery is for the alarm and holding the time. (THIS IS THE GREAT PART) But we're fine. I've got two weather/am/fm radio's one is solar and recharges cell phones, computers, etc., two campfire coffee pots, oven for the grill, straps for you shoes to walk on ice, 3 mattress for floor one has built in inflator, 7 lanterns, water, food, paper towels, toilet paper and two propane tanks with several smaller ones in the garage. We're good.
Him: loooong silence. "Where is this stuff?"
Me: In what you and the kids call mom's Armageddon room. 
Him:Hummmm.................... Well, I've got the firewood in the garage. 
Me: Then we will be fine. Would now be the time for me to mention I want cabin #2 in Cleveland (Ga) and it to be off the grid?

This has been exactly what I've been waiting for, for years! I don't think I will be getting any looks when I bring in 40 pounds of pinto beans and rice. * :2thumb:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

:2thumbs: Dixie! 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I love those "ah ha" moments; they beat every lecture or all the begging/pleading in the world. :congrat: Happened to DH a few years ago when we lost power during a hurricane; after I pulled out the butane stove, made breakfast & coffee, plugged in the fridge to the generator, & turned on the battery lanterns... He finally got on board. :2thumb:

Anyhoo...we got about 5" of snow, some ice & sleet, but NO POWER OUTAGE!! PTL!!!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, I saw this on the local news & just had to post it. Very clever "no school" announcement by the principal of a local school.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> My oldest daughter and her husband moved to the Augusta area right after Christmas expecting to be done with the snow and cold. Oooop's. :laugh:


*
If the ice, snow, rain, flurries weren't enough....a few minutes ago Augusta had an earthquake! We felt it here in Atlanta, though it was only a 4.4. *


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Snow...sleet....quakes..... the pocalypse just hit!! Time to run to the store and punch an old guy over the last can of beans!! Wouldnt be a pocalypse unless you punched someone over a can of food!! Post a video when you do cause its gonna be 50s and 60s all week here in Colorado. Time to ski... or fish..... or just sit on the deck and fire up the grill!! Time to season up that leg of lamb and get busy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

We got two weeks off school and some serious prep time! I had a blast and we got a bunch done while school was out of the way. I sure am glad I asked for advice on cold weather before it got really bad. I had enough time to get everything prepared. We've got all week off too.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sybil6 said:


> We've got all week off too.


Why??? A day I could see but a week for weather?


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, 
So here I am in Florida. I got here last Sunday for some professional training (IT, not "survival").

I've got nothing with me because I can't have anything with me..... At least my wife got a couple days off and she was able to join me later in the week.

My house is in New Hampshire and we've been watching the security cameras record the snow piling up while we peer out the window of the bar at the scantily clad women zipping by in boats.

My brother-in-law has my wifes' car to do some work on it while we're gone, and I left my car in the driveway to give the appearance of someone being there.

We asked a trusted neighbor to grab our mail out of the box each day and hang on to it for us for when we get back.

Of course, since the car hasn't moved, the normal "plow guy" can't get up close and personal, so I figure with this second part of the storm coming, I'll never get the car out.... and that's *IF* our flight out of Tampa doesn't get cancelled in the morning!

So, like pressing your tongue against a canker-sore just to make sure that it still hurts as much as you remember, I take one last look at the days recorded security events before heading downstairs to the hotel bar with my wife.

What do I see?

The most awesome freakin' neighbors in the world, *THAT'S* what I see!










These folks are in for a "Thank-You" feast the likes of which they'll never forget!

...don't know what I did to deserve 'em, but God Bless 'em.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

We ended up with close to 24 inches of snow here. Never lost power but we would have been fine for a while without it. Glad I stocked up on fleece blankets and a refilled propane tank for cooking. Got a bunch of value pack of the Hot Hands chemical hand warmers on clearance for $3.00 for 10. 
I'll be vacuum packing the entire packages before spring to save them for next year.
The rads are all clear despite the sleet we had. It's supposed to snow some more tonight.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Ummm, nice neighbors but...



Outpost said:


> while we peer out the window of the bar at the scantily clad women zipping by in boats.


You posted people cleaning your driveway instead of "scantily clad women zipping by in boats"

EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had enough of this crap.

http://http://www.youtube.com/embed/NJuhpVy96Ro?feature=player_embedded

The next time I have to fix that damned camera, I'm wearing my freakin' snowshoes.



(I still can't get videos to embed)


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I know I am a little late to the party here, but I was snowed in at work. I am a Florist so not going to work wasn't an option during Valentine's week! My daughter and I planned ahead and slept at the shop.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Outpost said:


> I've had enough of this crap.
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/embed/NJuhpVy96Ro?feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...


*You were trudging through that snow like a professional! :2thumb:*


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I know I am a little late to the party here, but I was snowed in at work. I am a Florist so not going to work wasn't an option during Valentine's week! My daughter and I planned ahead and slept at the shop.


*Looks like fun, but how would you keep warm if the power went out?*


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Dixie said:


> *Looks like fun, but how would you keep warm if the power went out?*


They would use flower power! Sorry, a joke for the children of the 60's.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I love this stuff, we've had 20inches in the last week, and you should see the snow piles!!!

I am gonna be out on that packed power tomorrow!!!

When you live in NE you know how to deal with a little snow!

Sadly, and I really mean that, the big one we had last year that left my town without power for a week occurred right smack dab in the middle of my vacation in Mexico!!! I would have loved the opportunity to test out my preps in an actual grid down situation.

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

We are all sitting here with bated breath waiting for a "blizzard" to hit within the next two hours or so. Not holding out much hope for more than 3 inches, but you never know. Heat lamps are ready in the goat barn because they NEVER have babies when it's nice out like the last 2 days of 50 degrees, they ALWAYS wait until there's a blizzard.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Warmed up 50 degrees here! 

Yesterday we even had SUNSHINE!

Today, thunderstorms with lots of rain.

Next week back into the highs of teens with snow.

Sure was a short summer...


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Dixie said:


> *You were trudging through that snow like a professional! :2thumb:*


Wasn't my first time!


----------

